# ما هى تركيبة مرطب الشفايف



## chemist.ahmedfathy (18 ديسمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم إخوانى الكرام 
هل هناك من يستطيع مساعدتى فى تركيبة مرطب الشفايف الموجود فى العلب , وجزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## dulcemohamed (19 ديسمبر 2013)

تقدر تعمل مرطب على شكل كريم تستخدم Caprylic/Capric triglyceride 12% مع لانولين او لانولين ستيرول استر 5% وجليسرين 3% ممكن تضيف كمان ايزوستيريل الكحول 2% لو عايز احساس بالبرودة عند استعمال الكريم على الشفاه ضيف Menthoxypropanediol 1% كمان تقدر تضيف lip Plumper 1% و UV filter وبعدين المواد الحافظة المهم في النوع دا من الكريمات من الافصل استخدام universal polymeric emulsifier للاستحلاب لان نوع ده من مواد الاستحلاب بيعمل استحلاب بغض النظر عن قيمة HLB للمواد الزيتيه وكمان بيديلك مساحة اوسع لتصميم المنتج.تحياتى


----------



## chemist.ahmedfathy (19 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل الخير يا باشمهندس ووضعه الله فى ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامه , طيب لسه ملقتليش مرطبات الشعر الى بتدوم مده طويله عليه ؟


----------



## dulcemohamed (20 ديسمبر 2013)

مرطبات الشعر قريبا جدا ان شاء الله


----------



## chemist.ahmedfathy (20 ديسمبر 2013)

هل من أمثلة universal polymeric emulsifier التراى إيثانول أمين يا باشمهندس ولا حاجه تانيه غيره لأن فعلا زى ما انت قولت نوع زى ده منemulsifier حيدينى مساحة أكبر فى تصميم المنتج فى اى قيمه لل hlb فما هى أنواع universal polymeric emulsifier المشهوره والمتوافره بكثره , وجزاك الله عنى خير الجزاء .


----------



## dulcemohamed (20 ديسمبر 2013)

chemist.ahmedfathy قال:


> هل من أمثلة universal polymeric emulsifier التراى إيثانول أمين يا باشمهندس ولا حاجه تانيه غيره لأن فعلا زى ما انت قولت نوع زى ده منemulsifier حيدينى مساحة أكبر فى تصميم المنتج فى اى قيمه لل hlb فما هى أنواع universal polymeric emulsifier المشهوره والمتوافره بكثره , وجزاك الله عنى خير الجزاء .


مبدئيا دور على Pemulen emulsifires في منه نوعين TR1 و TR 2 دا مفيد في مستحلابات الزيت في الماء النسب واختيار النوع المناسب هبقى اكلم عليهم بالليل لضيق الوقت دلوقتى.تحياتى


----------



## chemist.ahmedfathy (20 ديسمبر 2013)

dulcemohamed قال:


> مبدئيا دور على Pemulen emulsifires في منه نوعين TR1 و TR 2 دا مفيد في مستحلابات الزيت في الماء النسب واختيار النوع المناسب هبقى اكلم عليهم بالليل لضيق الوقت دلوقتى.تحياتى



فى إنتظار إكمال شرحك يا باشمهندس محمد لهذين النوعين من ال emulsifires .


----------



## dulcemohamed (21 ديسمبر 2013)

لما يتم اضافة زيت الى ماء بيحصل ان الزيت بيطفو على سطح الماء في خط فاصل بيكون بين الزيت والماء بنسميه interface الانواع دى من البوليمر او المستحلبات العامة بتشتغل بغض النظر عن قيمة HLB عن طريق انه تم تصميمها انها دايما تحتل الخط الفاصل بين الزيت والماء .
من المعروف ان المستحلبات هى عبارة عن تشتيت مادة في مادة اخرى لا تذوب فيها .
بعد ما يحتل البوليمر الخط الفاصل بين الزيت والماء بيبتدى يعمل حاجتين اولهما انه بيبتدى يلتف حول نقط الزيت الموجودة وبيفصلها عن بعض نتيجة لتصميم البوليمر بعد عملية الالتفاف على نقط الزيت بتحصل عملية تنافر شحنات بين نقاط الزيت وبعضها البعض العمليه دى بيسموها lamellar liquid crystal layer بما ان في تنافر بين جزيئات الزيت دا بيجبرها على التشتيت بداخل الماء .
تصميم البوليمر ان في جزء محب للماء بيكون النسبة الاكبر من جزىء البوليمر وجزء محب للزيت بنسبة اقل الخاصية دى بتخلى البوليمر يعمل شبكة من الجل حول كل جزيئات الزيت يعنى الخلاصة كالتالى بيتم احتلال الخط بين الزيت والماء وبعدين يتم الالتفاف حول جزيئات الزيت وتكوين طبقة من البوليمر حولها بعدين تنافر شحنات بينتج عنه تشتيت في الماء بعدين امتصاص البوليمر في الماء وتكوين شبكه من الجل حول كل جزيئات الزيت بالتالى يتم الحصول على ثبات عالى للمنتج .
النوعين TR1 , TR2 الاختيار بينهم بيعتمد على نسبة الزيت الموجود في التركيبه TR1 تقدر تستخدمة لو نسبة الزيت او الزيوت 30% او اقل وبى اتش المنتج النهائى من 4.0 ل 5.5 .TR2 بتستخدمة لما تكون نسبة الزيت من 60% ل 80% وبى اتش من 4 ل 5 .
الانواع دى من مستحلبات البوليمر بتقدر تشتغل على زيوت السيلكون والزيوت النباتية والبتروليه .


----------



## chemist.ahmedfathy (21 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله كل الخير يا باشمهندس ووضعه الله فى ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامه , طيب هل ال tr1 وال tr 2 متواجدين فى مصر ام لا وهل يجيب ضبط ال ph للمنتج لكى تتم عملية الإستحلاب ام لا .


----------



## dulcemohamed (21 ديسمبر 2013)

chemist.ahmedfathy قال:


> جزاكم الله كل الخير يا باشمهندس ووضعه الله فى ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامه , طيب هل ال tr1 وال tr 2 متواجدين فى مصر ام لا وهل يجيب ضبط ال ph للمنتج لكى تتم عملية الإستحلاب ام لا .


بالنسبة لتواجدهم في مصر كالعادة انا للاسف عمرى مشتغلت في مصر ومش مقيم في مصر في الوقت الحالى بالتالى معرفش .
بالنسبة للبى اتش اساسا البوليمرز دى بتكون حامضية يعنى انت بترفع البى اتش مع اللزوجة في نهاية الشغل بس الحدود الى انا كتبتها هى الحدود الى بتدى اعلى ثبات للمنتج على الاقل لمدة سنه من التصنيع


----------



## chemist.ahmedfathy (21 ديسمبر 2013)

dulcemohamed قال:


> بالنسبة لتواجدهم في مصر كالعادة انا للاسف عمرى مشتغلت في مصر ومش مقيم في مصر في الوقت الحالى بالتالى معرفش .
> بالنسبة للبى اتش اساسا البوليمرز دى بتكون حامضية يعنى انت بترفع البى اتش مع اللزوجة في نهاية الشغل بس الحدود الى انا كتبتها هى الحدود الى بتدى اعلى ثبات للمنتج على الاقل لمدة سنه من التصنيع



جزاكم الله عنى كل الخير يا باشمهندس .


----------



## البروفيسورطه جاويش (7 ديسمبر 2014)

شكر للمعلومة القيمه


----------

